

Let's Call It 'Apple Privilege' - GBond
http://www.theawl.com/2014/05/lets-call-it-apple-privilege

======
aoxfordca
I've never really attributed beats with a particular race ... but I do
attribute them with yuppie college kids who don't know the value of their
parent's money, or the products they are purchasing.

Doesn't the author have to make some assumptions (and dare I say, motivated by
some dark and sinister part in the recess of his subconscious mind) in order
to even throw down the race card?

------
jscheel
Wow, the author must have sprained a wrist throwing his racist card that hard.

